# What the hell? Lee Nailon waived?



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The Hornets roster must be stacked to waive a player of his caliber. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news/ap/20021023/ap-hornetsmoves.html

Any team in position to sign the jump shooting lefty big man?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

WHAT?!?!?!

Will some mod please move this to the Hornets area immediately???


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> WHAT?!?!?!
> 
> Will some mod please move this to the Hornets area immediately???


Done-aquaitious


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

I think he'll probably wind up with the Knicks now.

They actually have a slim chance to still field a decent team, if they sign Nailon (and maybe Jimmy Jackson as well. I still think he'd be a very good fit with them, especially if they don't keep Spree), and do something creative with their injury exception.

Also, since there's a good chance that Spree's gone as well, maybe they get something that better fits their team (ie not a 6'5 SF) from that too.

But regardless of what happens, Im sure Layden is thanking his lucky stars that Nailon's available now.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I have seen every Hornets preseason game so far this year, and Nailon has been the ONLY consistent producer outside of David Wesley! Waving him is like giving up on bench scoring all together. This is one of the worst boneheaded moves I can remember. There better be some serious explaining done by management in the next couple days to explain this! UNBELIEVABLE!!!


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

I guess some possibilities could be that:

1) He did/said something wrong, and they don't want him on the team anymore.
2) They felt he didn't have a strong role anymore, and did him a favor by letting him sign with another team.

I think 2 could be a strong possibility, because isn't Traylor slimmed down and impressing this year? If he is, then PJ/Magloire/Campbell/Traylor easily take up all of the minutes at the 4/5, with Mashburn/Augmon/Lynch and even Alexander can get some minutes at the 3.

Personally, I think they're just doing him a favor... they know that he probably won't get the minutes he wants/deserves, so they let him go free (knowing that he'll surface up somewhere). If that's true, I think it's a very classy move (or a pre-emptive strike on potential chemistry problems).


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BBallFan</b>!
> I guess some possibilities could be that:
> 
> 1) He did/said something wrong, and they don't want him on the team anymore.
> ...


Nailon is twice the player George Lynch is at this point in his career, and he is way better than Augmon as well. Augmon has no offense, and his defense is slipping too! Lynch's best asset was always toughness and rebounding, but he just doesn't have it anymore. I think this move will do serious damage to the Hornets' hope to win the East this year.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

Maybe so (since you know more about the Hornets than me), but if he stayed, what would his role have been? Strictly a backup to Mashburn? 

He resigned with them, most likely (in my opinion) under the assumption that he'd get minutes at the 3 and 4. Barring injuries, the minutes won't be there.



> "By waiving Nailon and McIntyre now, we solidify our roster and give Lee a better chance of landing on another team."
> -Bob Bass


I think that that's the reason why, and if that's true, I respect Hornets management a lot.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Why Oh Why did they do that :upset: 
He was a promising and upcoming player. He did well in the playoff's last year and he's only getting better. He fits well into the Hornets rotation.....Lynch over Nailon (is that right??).
It's bad enough, they're all banged up, but this decision is unacceptable


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BBallFan</b>!
> Maybe so (since you know more about the Hornets than me), but if he stayed, what would his role have been? Strictly a backup to Mashburn?
> 
> He resigned with them, most likely (in my opinion) under the assumption that he'd get minutes at the 3 and 4. Barring injuries, the minutes won't be there.
> ...


With Mashburn currently on crutches and without the ability to support his own weight, Nailon would have started the first 3-6 games in the season. Also, with Mash's injury problems last year, the Hornets need all the insurance they can get.


----------



## Tainted Rings (Sep 15, 2002)

GUYs GUYS GUYS settle down. Lee Nailon is not going to cost them the East. (They're not going to win the East and never were anyway) But still Nailon isn't half the player you make him out to be. Sure he belongs on a roster, just not Charlotte's because they don't have room for him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

No, Nailon is 5 times the player your making him out to be tainted rings. No hes no allstar, and never will be. But hes on of the better off the bench guys in the L, he could even be a solid 3rd option.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WOW!!!

I hope the Lakers pick him up (Nailon)!

They won't though


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Nee Nailon is a fine player but I see his release as a compliment to Courtney Alexander. Courtney will shine this season and eventually take the starting spot from Wesley at the 2 spot. Courtney will unseat Wesley either this season or, for sure, next season. 

Coach Silas stated: 'I like the contrast between Mash and the production that he can give me offensively and George defensively, and at times, I can even put Courtney (Alexander) at the three (Small Forward) and go small with Courtney, Baron (Davis), and David (Wesley).'

The interview can be found at http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/quotes_021023.html

Peace, Mike :bbanana:


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Lee's attitude appears to have done him in. He wanted PT and was not going to get enough for his liking here. On Tuesday, during a timeout, he and Silas had words. Nailon ended up on the bench. Even though he played 33 minutes in the previous game, he was still complaining. He would be relegated to about 15 minutes a game and he wanted 30. He is a very good offensive bench player, but a defensive liability. Mashburn may actually play this Friday, so Nailon would not have been starting the first 3-6 games. I think the addition of Alexander made him expendable given his attitude. I wish it could have worked out because I liked his offensive output.


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

George Lynch is a lot better than Nailon, just because he doesn't score 10 ppg, he does EVERYTHING else that Nailon doesn't do. He rebounds, defends, take charges, is aggressive, and hustles. Kirk Haston is also an up and comer that is expected to get 10-15 mpg. Baron Davis didn't have such a good rookie season either as how Silas likes to bring rookies around slowly.

Lynch was also outplaying Nailon in both camp and pre-season, so why keep a guy who is bad for lockerroom chemistry?? Esp. when he is just the 3rd string SF, he played no defense, something Silas preaches, and had no salary value. He wasn't even drafted so everything he did for the organization was a bonus.


----------

